# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Capio, exoskeleton, German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence, Kaiserslautern, Saarbruecken, Bremen, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Designer - German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence

Home page - robotik.dfki-bremen.de/en/research/robot-systems/exoskelett-aktiv-ca.html

----------


## Airicist

CAPIO: Passive exoskeleton

Published on Nov 15, 2012




> Demo showing the CAPIO passive exoskeleton controlling AILA.

----------


## Airicist

Capio exoskeleton

Published on Nov 8, 2016




> Demonstration of the Capio active upper body exoskeleton in teleoperation scenarios.

----------


## Airicist

AILA/CAPIO Exoskeleton: German-Russian cooporation for remote control of robots

Published on Nov 8, 2016




> Aim of this demonstration is to control humanoid robots through the exoskeletons in any other location. In this case: Bremen and the Russian city Magnitogorsk.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wearable exoskeleton lets researchers in Russia control a robot in Germany"

by Luke Dormehl
November 15, 2016

----------

